# Dog got spayed, now has diarrhea, help?



## edg-R (May 16, 2012)

I have an 8 month old bull terrier, her name is Midna. 

She got spayed on Friday the 10th of May. Today is Tuesday the 15th of May. 

She's been recovering fine as far as the surgery itself goes, they gave me two pills (painkillers I'm guessing, I can go get the bottle if I need to post that) to give to her in the morning of the first and second day. They also said that she had low levels of Vitamin K (they said she might have ingested a bit of rat poison although she was not showing any symptoms at all before going to the vet for her surgery. They prescribed her 30 vitamin K pills one a day. 

Since we got back from the vet she's been having very soft stools... I wouldnt say diarrhea (at least not what I think of diarrhea for a human), it's just soft poop. Looks like a cow poop lol. Its not watery or runny, it's just soft and light green/yellowish. She's been drinking plenty of water, has had normal appetite, and has been acting normal (although I'm not sure if this is a bad thing since apparently after getting spayed, dogs usually act more calm and sort of lazy and depressed... she's hyper as can be). 

She actually pooped in her crate overnight twice already and the times when I let her out when she doesn't poop in there she bolts out of the crate and runs outside to poop. She farts and poops at the same time. 

After some googling, I decided to give her pepto bismol this morning. But it hasn't had any effect at all. She's already had 3 soft stools today. I also decided to not feed her for 24 hours as was suggested online. 

She currently eats Blue Wilderness Duck Recipe. 

Anyways, I thought maybe you guys/ladies would have some suggestions for me. I'm going back to the vet in 3 days to get her stitches removed, I'll be sure to mention the stool issue to him then. But I'll keep an eye on her and take her to the vet sooner if it gets worse. She's not dehydrated from what I can see. She's been drinking water normally and like I said her stools aren't watery just soft.

Here's a pic of my baby for reference.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh lawd that is a cute dog. 

I can't tell you any thing from a medical front, but I have noticed at work that puppies come back from being fixed and frequently have yellow/green poops, usually mucus. I haven't actually looked up WHY but it seems to be common. 

I'm super helpful, I know, no need for applause.


----------



## edg-R (May 16, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh lawd that is a cute dog.
> 
> I can't tell you any thing from a medical front, but I have noticed at work that puppies come back from being fixed and frequently have yellow/green poops, usually mucus. I haven't actually looked up WHY but it seems to be common.
> 
> I'm super helpful, I know, no need for applause.


Lol anything helps, even the fact that you replied. 

I've heard that the anesthesia can sometimes cause it as well as the medication for inflamation/infection. Maybe it just takes a few days for the anesthesia to flush out.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

It does take a minute for dogs to recover for the anesthesia and I know it can affect the poops. Usually the pups will be pooping right after a day or so.


----------



## edg-R (May 16, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It does take a minute for dogs to recover for the anesthesia and I know it can affect the poops. Usually the pups will be pooping right after a day or so.


Well hopefully she gets better soon. She's never ever pooped in her crate before this. The first time she was standing I'm assuming and was holding, at around 3am she started yelping and when I checked on her she had shot poop straight at the back of her crate. 

The second time she did it in the back corner and on the side of the crate and she had poop in between her legs, she had to have a long bath after that. 

She seems to do fine whenever she sleeps with me though, which I did the night after her surgery and two days ago. She's been super needy bc of the surgery I guess so maybe she's getting nervous/anxious when she's alone in her crate at night. Her crate is in the living room.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe helpful to move her crate to where you sleep. We have one crated dog (wouldn't trust him out free in the house for all the money in the world) and he sleeps well in the bedroom. I put him in the spare bedroom one night just to see if we could make more room in the bedroom and he threw a fit.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Add a couple of tablespoons of pure (not spiced) canned pumpkin to her food.
The combination of pain meds, anesthesia and high doses of Vit K may have caused the diarrhea. Also, make sure you aren't overfeeding (which can cause diarrhea).


----------



## edg-R (May 16, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Maybe helpful to move her crate to where you sleep. We have one crated dog (wouldn't trust him out free in the house for all the money in the world) and he sleeps well in the bedroom. I put him in the spare bedroom one night just to see if we could make more room in the bedroom and he threw a fit.


Yeah might try that. Thanks!



spotted nikes said:


> Add a couple of tablespoons of pure (not spiced) canned pumpkin to her food.
> The combination of pain meds, anesthesia and high doses of Vit K may have caused the diarrhea. Also, make sure you aren't overfeeding (which can cause diarrhea).


Pumpkin... hmm ok cool I'll try that. 
I actually thought I was underfeeding. I was told to feed her one cup of Blue Wilderness twice a day. So two cups a day. She's 40lbs.


----------

